# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Tulevaisuuden joukkoliikennekaupungit -hanke

## kuukanko

Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriö on käynnistämässä Tulevaisuuden joukkoliikennekaupungit -hanketta kaupunkiseuduille. Hankkeen nimen mukaisesti siihen osallistuvat kaupunkiseudut haluavat olla joukkoliikennekaupunkeja.

Hankkeessa kaupunkiseuduille valmistellaan räätälöity malli joukkoliikennekaupungiksi tulemisesta. Hankkeeseen mukaan tulo edellyttää kaupunkiseutukohtaista päätöstä. LVM:n tavoitteena on saada mukaan 10 - 15 kaupunkiseutua; ainakin pääkaupunkiseudun työssäkäyntialue sekä Tampereen, Turun, Oulun, Lahden, Kuopion ja Jyväskylän seudut.

Hankkeessa tuotetaan kaupunkiseutukohtaiset pitkäjänteiset kehittämisohjelmat, joissa asetetaan konkreettiset tavoitteet joukkoliikenteen palvelutasolle ja käytölle. Kehittämisohjelmista laaditaan seutukohtaiset aiesopimukset.

Jatkossa valtion joukkoliikennerahoitus kohdentuu ensisijaisesti niille kaupunkiseuduille, jotka ovat tehneet päätöksen osallistumisesta joukkoliikennekaupungiksi ja allekirjoittaneet sitä edellyttämät aiesopimukset. Niissä hankkeeseen osallistuvissa kaupungeissa, joissa paikallisliikenne järjestetään nykyisin linjaliikennelupajärjestelmän pohjalta, liikenneluvat päätetään vuoteen 2009 ja liikenteen järjestää jatkossa toimivaltainen viranomainen joko kilpailuttamalla tai EU:n palvelusopimusasetuksen mukaisella ns. yleisellä säännöllä (liikenteenharjoittajalle ei tietyn laskentasäännön perusteella saa maksaa liikaa lipputukea). Samalla vanhat kaupunkilippusopimukset sekä myös seutulippusopimukset tulee kuntien osalta irtisanoa ja niiden tulee päättyä myös vuoteen 2009 mennessä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Olisiko asiasta linkkiä tai muuta lähdettä?

Erinomaiselta kuulostaa.

----------


## kuukanko

Helsingin joukkoliikennelautakunta käsittelee Helsingin osallistumista huomenna. Esityslista

YTV:n hallituksessa asia on esillä perjantaina, esityslistasta löytyy liitteenä myös LVM:n tekstiä.

Liikennelupaliikenteeseen pohjautuvan kaupungin kannalta asiaa käsitellään ainakin Vaasan teknisessä lautakunnassa. Asian esityslista ja liitteet

----------


## kuukanko

Jyrkilän kaupunkiliikenteen myynti Pohjolan Liikenteelle on esimerkki liikennöitsijöiden valmistautumisesta tulevaan. Sellaiset liikennöitsijät, jotka eivät halua osallistua kilpailutuksiin, myyvät kaupunkiliikenteensä kilpailuun valmistautuneille yrityksille. Vastaavaa kehitystähän oli pääkaupunkiseudulla ja Turussa 90-luvulla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jyrkilän kaupunkiliikenteen myynti Pohjolan Liikenteelle on esimerkki liikennöitsijöiden valmistautumisesta tulevaan. Sellaiset liikennöitsijät, jotka eivät halua osallistua kilpailutuksiin, myyvät kaupunkiliikenteensä kilpailuun valmistautuneille yrityksille. Vastaavaa kehitystähän oli pääkaupunkiseudulla ja Turussa 90-luvulla.


Minusta tämä on suorastaan omituista. Liikennöitsijät eivät ymmärrä mistä on kysymys tai heitä on johdettu harhaan.

Oikein järjestetty tilaaja-tuottaja-järjestely on erityisesti pienten liikennöitsijöiden etu. Niillä on kaikkein heikoimmat mahdollisuudet saada linjalupapaketteja, joissa on kylliksi hyvin kannattavia linjoja huonompien tasoittamiseksi. Toiminta on turvattua sopimuskauden aikana, jolloin yritys voi keskittyä oman toiminnan kehittämiseen tarvitsematta pelätä muutoksia matkustajamäärissä sekä pohtimatta markkinointia.

Koko järjestelyn yksi kulmakivi on järjestää liikennöitsijöille oikeudenmukaiset ja elinkelpoiset olosuhteet, joissa toiminta ei riipu sellaisista tekijöistä, joihin liikennöitsijä ei voi vaikuttaa. Keskeisin tällainen asia on maankäytön suunnittelu ja se, miten helpoksi ja houkuttelevaksi maankäytön ratkaisuissa tehdään autoilu suhteessa joukkoliikenteeseen. Tilaaja-tuottaja-mallissa tilaaja on vastuussa tästä aiheutuvista vaikeuksista. Ja niin kuuluu ollakin, koska tilaaja eli viranomaiset ovat vastuussa myös maankäytöstä.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Minusta tämä on suorastaan omituista.


Toiminnan myyntiin kilpailutuksen tullessa on monta syytä:
kilpailutetussa liikenteessä voittomarginaali jää todennäköisesti ohuemmaksi kuin hyvätuottoisessa linjalupaliikenteessä. Yrittäjä voi olla sitä mieltä, että pienemmällä marginaalilla ei kannata ajaa busseja, vaan rahat kannattaa sijoittaa jonnekin muuallevaikka kilpailutetussa liikenteessä liikenne on turvattua sopimuskauden ajan, on sopimuskausien vaihtuminen merkittävä riski pienyrityksille. Isoilla firmoilla on koko ajan voimassa useita sopimuksia, joten niille yhden sopimuksen häviäminen ei ole paha tappio. Jos yritys on niin pieni, että se voi ajaa vain yhtä pakettia, on koko firman toiminta vaakalaudalla sopimuksen loppuessa. Esim. Turussa joukko pienyrittäjiä on ratkaissut tämän ongelman liittoutumalla, mutta monien yrittäjien mielestä myynti on helpompi vaihtoehtoperheyritykset eivät voi siirtää toimintaansa muualle, jos paikallinen kilpailutus hävitään. Isompi yritys voi taas maksaa firmasta ihan hyvin, koska vaikka yhdessä kaupungissa tulisi tappio, voi iso firma tarjota kalustoa johonkin muuhun kaupunkiinyrittäjän mielestä voi olla hyvä ratkaisu myydä kaupunkiliikenne hyvään hintaan ennen kilpailutusta ja jättää tilausajoliikenne jäljelle, koska sitten voi edelleenkin tarjota liikennettä sen tullessa kilpailuun. Sitten ei ole mitään hävittävää kilpailussa, mutta aikaisemmin myydyt linjat voi saada ilmaiseksi takaisin

----------


## Antero Alku

> Toiminnan myyntiin kilpailutuksen tullessa on monta syytä:


Minusta tässä on kysymys pitkälle siitä, millä perspektiivillä liikennöitsijä toimii. Linjalupa on yhtä lailla sopimus, joka kestää aikansa ja sen päättyessä on riski siitä, ettei lupaa enää saakaan. Niinpä esittämäsi perusteet pätevät yhtä hyvin nykytilanteeseen kuin tilaaja-tuottaja-malliinkin. Tosin lupakauden aikana liikennöitsijän asema on huonompi, koska riski on liikennöitsijällä kun tilaaja-tuottaja-mallissa sopimuskaudella ei ole riskiä. 

Tilaaja-tuottaja-malli on minusta kokonaisuuden kannalta parempi ja liikennöitsijälle luotettavampi. Yksittäisten sopimuksien kannattavuus linjalupaan nähden voi heikentyä, mutta toiminnan kokonaiskannattavuus on parempi. Totta, että kokonaisuus tuntuu enemmän isolla liikennöitsijällä kuin pienellä, jolle voi osua joko hyvä tai huono linjalupa - mutta siinä se riski pienelle on linjaluvissakin.

Olennaisin linjalupajärjestelmän ja tilaaja-tuottaja-mallin ero on siinä, että tilaaja-tuottaja-malli turvaa koko alan jatkuvuuden kun linjalupamalli on osoittanut olevansa alan kiduttava kuolema. Joukkoliikenteen laajuus on tilaaja-tuottaja-mallissa viranomaisen päätös kun linjalupamallissa ala supistuu kannattavuuden heikentyessä ilman, että tilanteeseen voivat puuttua liikennöitsijät tai lupaviranomaiset. Näivettymisen välttäminen on ollut yksi EU:n palvelusopimusasetuksen tavoitteista.

En epäile sitä, etteivät isot yritykset maksaisi nyt hyviä hintoja pienten syömisestä. Kysymyshän on valmistautumisesta uuteen tilanteeseen. Uskottelemalla pienille muutoksen olevan maailmanloppu, isoille tarjoutuu vain tilaisuus eliminoida kiusalliset pikkuyritykset kilpailemasta. Ison yrityksen liiketaloudellinen etu on pyrkiä määräävään markkina-asemaan. Vaikka pieni liikennöitsijä ei voi uhata isoa yritystä kokonaisuutena, pieni yritys tarjoaa kiusallisen markkinahintareferesnssin ja rajoittaa siten ison vapautta hinnoitella sopimukset.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Linjalupa on yhtä lailla sopimus, joka kestää aikansa ja sen päättyessä on riski siitä, ettei lupaa enää saakaan.


Periaatteessa noin, mutta ei käytännössä. Käytännössähän liikenneluvat uudistetaan aina, jos liikennöitsijä vaan on niitä halukas jatkamaan. Linjaliikenneluvilla toiminta on ollut suhteellisen riskitöntä: linjat ovat samat vuodesta toiseen. Matkustajamäärät ehkä alenevat hiljalleen (kasvavilla kaupunkiseuduilla eivät edes alene), mutta siihen voi sopeutua vähentämällä vuoroja vastaavasti. Pitkällä aikavälillä matkustajamäärien lasku tietysti johtaisi perikatoon, mutta se aikaväli on niin pitkä, ettei keski-ikäisten omistajien tarvitse siitä välittää. Eläkkeelle mennessä nuorempi sukupolvi kuitenkin myy firman pois.




> Ison yrityksen liiketaloudellinen etu on pyrkiä määräävään markkina-asemaan.


Bussialalla on jo toivottavasti opittu Suomessa, että kilpailutetussa liikenteessä ei voi saada määräävää markkina-asemaa. Vaikka ostaisi kaikki muut firmat pois tai voittaisi kaiken liikenteen tahallaan alihinnoitelluilla tarjouksilla, tulee liikenne taas uudelleen kilpailuun myöhemmin ja vanhat toimijat voivat voittaa liikenteen takaisin. Yksi suuri pohjoismainen bussikonsernihan yritti tätä markkinoiden valtausta ja lopputuloksena oli vain, että sijoittajaksi saatu Goldman Sachs hävisi n. 100 milj. euroa.

----------


## kemkim

> Pitkällä aikavälillä matkustajamäärien lasku tietysti johtaisi perikatoon, mutta se aikaväli on niin pitkä, ettei keski-ikäisten omistajien tarvitse siitä välittää. Eläkkeelle mennessä nuorempi sukupolvi kuitenkin myy firman pois.


Onpa laiska suhtautuminen liiketoiminnan kehittämiseen! Millä muulla alalla on tuollaista pessimismiä tulevaisuuden suhteen ja karsitaan vain palveluja vuodesta toiseen. Ei tule heti mieleen kuin joukkoliikenneala. Lentoliikenteessä, junaliikenteessä ja laivaliikenteessäkin palveluja on karsittu, mutta myös lisätty tarpeen mukaan, yleistä karsintaan ei ole ollut havaittavissa.

----------

